# 55g saltwater, what will I need?



## Drkangell (Aug 9, 2011)

Right now I have a freshwater 55g that just has a ton of snails (hitch hiked in on an amazon sword) one guppy (cause i don't want something else taking over) some cory cats, 3 otos and one balloon belly molly that stole away as a fry when i got some of the fish. I have kuhli loaches as well, but I never see them.

anyway, the long term plan is to turn this 55g into a saltwater reef tank, was wondering what all I will need and what would be good prices for them

as of now, this is what I have

55g glass tank (not drilled)
Fluval 304 canister filter
Marineland Maxi-Jet Pro 900 powerhead (figure on getting one more of these at least)
Deep Blue 48" T5 light strip (2 bulbs, 4 blue LEDs)

right now, what is just the equipment I would need? And I really don't want to spend the money for a drilled tank when I have this one, so is the canister filter going to be enough and a HOB skimmer? I am figuring on getting live rock, so i suppose 55-60 lbs? thank you, and if there is something I missed let me know and I will update, I have never had SW but it is about all I want anymore


----------



## WinterLiu (Mar 31, 2012)

It's not easy to keep a tank, lol, if you have some questions relating to the lights, perhaps I can give some suggestions~~~~


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolute needs are
Skimmer, HOB will work just fine. You want one rated at twice your water volume. 
Reef Octopus Hang-on-the-Back 1000 OCT-BH1000 - English
Bubble Magus HOB Skimmer BM-NAC5E [BM-NAC5E] - $169.99 : Affordable Aquatic Supplies LLC

Live Rock or Macro Rock doesn't matter which
MarcoRocks Aquarium Products

Sand or Crushed Coral or Aragonite Sand bed, 2-3"
MarineDepot.com

With a 55g tank, for fish you would need a flow rate of 550gph, would be best if you used 2 power heads to accomplish this. If you plan on getting corals your going to need to up the flow to at least 1100gph, again utilizing 2 power heads would be best.
Canister filter is not needed in a SW tank. You can however use it down the road to run Carbon or GFO from time to time.
No need for a drilled tank, I've never had one, and my 240g is not drilled. I use an Overflow box for my SUmp, which is not a necessity for you tank either.

You'll need a Refractometer, which is best. Or the much cheaper Hydrometer, which can be a bit inaccurate.
Refractometer for reading salinity w/ Free Calibration fluid - English

Those lights that you have will work fine for a Fish tank, but not for a Reef tank, its not strong enough to sustain corals.
48 inch 216W T5 Aquarium light for Reef and Coral | eBay

Thermometer


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I recommend you balance out the tank with algae (macro algae in a refugium or an algae turf scrubber) right from the start.

This does not have to be expensive complicated things. On my 55g I just crammed in a 1/4 square plastic grid (egg crate) lighting diffuser 3" in from of the back glass. Put macros between that and the back glass and everything else in front. I also added 2 4' 2 tube shop lights behind the tank pointing forward.

Macro thrived in that area and provided "excess" for the vegetarians, Pods for others, and kept nitrates and phosphates unmeasureable. the also stabilize the system by consuming ammonia first preventing dangerous ammonia and nitrIte spikes.

Just a thought.

worth at most .02


----------



## Drkangell (Aug 9, 2011)

what kind of setup would I need to have the sump with the tank? and thank you for all the info, it is helping greatly. The powerhead I have is only rated at 240gph, and i don't want to have 5, what is a good, cost effective one or two powerheads that I could invest in? thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drkangell said:


> what kind of setup would I need to have the sump with the tank? and thank you for all the info, it is helping greatly. The powerhead I have is only rated at 240gph, and i don't want to have 5, what is a good, cost effective one or two powerheads that I could invest in? thank you


You only need 2 powerheads, one on either side of the tank. 2 of the 425 units. But since you have one, one of the 425 might get you by.
Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Nano 240 & 425

Sump with the tank? Of a HOB sump?
Finnex External HOB Refugium / Breeder Box + FugeRAY + Air Pump shrimp breeding | eBay


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the best things I did for my tank and for myself was to find a local club. You learn so much more in person plus monthly meetings and frag swaps make life so much easier. Plus trading equipment makes it easier on the wallet. I am blessed with the Colorado club I found hopefully you have one there too. Ask your LFS if they sponsor any local clubs and go from there.


----------



## Drkangell (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your help, I am going to be starting a WIP thread on this tank soon


----------

